

Drugs in water - jrs99
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/115883/drugs-drinking-water-new-epa-study-finds-more-we-knew

======
dmschulman
Since many bottled water companies take their product from public reservoirs I
wonder what brands test highly for what drugs. A new selling point perhaps? :D

